# Post Your Money Saving Tips



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Instead of buying specific reptile feeding tongs use kitchen/cooking tongs and save about 50%.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Bigjim said:


> Instead of buying specific reptile feeding tongs use kitchen/cooking tongs and save about 50%.


why not just use chop sticks they 90% cheaper then cooking tongs


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

popitgoes said:


> why not just use chop sticks they 90% cheaper then cooking tongs


That takes skills: victory:

Can just imagine someone feeding their afrock a xl rabbit with chop sticks :lol2:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

IceBloodExotics said:


> That takes skills: victory:
> 
> Can just imagine someone feeding their afrock a xl rabbit with chop sticks :lol2:


lol haha 

Now iv came up with the idea i must try it with one of my tarantulas lol


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Instead of aspen buy horse bedding £14 for 20kg


----------



## Jovita (May 5, 2010)

i use shredded kitchen roll with full sheets down as a base instead aspen for my adult corn - i get the morrisons own stuff which is 3 rolls for £1 and lasts forever! It doesn't get everywhere like aspen and cleaning is so much easier as its so much more absorbent. It doesn't stick to dry feeds either - i have a fussy feeder who only eats in his viv, so i just clear an area and im certain theres no little bits i've missed.









I also went to poundland a lot! You can get 7-8 litre rubs for £1 and lots of the smaller ones too - you get 8 of the small 'takeaway size' hatchling tubs for £1. The Rubs are pretty decent quality too. 









For hatchling water bowls you can get 4 stainless steel small bowls in the home section for £1 in poundland or 2 small ceramic ramekin bowls that double as water bowls. If i need larger ones i get the dog/cat bowls or cat litter trays really cheap in poundland. 
For cheap hides, i went to poundland (again - i may as well live there) and got 4 baby bowls with lids for £1, cut an entrance into them and sand down the cut edges. They have a plastic base so i can dampen some kitchen roll or put in moss during shedding. They're semi opaque so i half filled them with shredded kitchen to let the guys hide a little. 









You can get a lot of reasonably good quality stuff in poundland (or similar) for next to nothing!


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

Buy sheets of metal mesh from B&Q for £6 and make your own heating covers - one sheet typically makes enough for three bulbs.


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Before buying a large quantity of anything ask to speak to a manager to see if they will do a bundle deal...

^ this also works amazingly is pet shops...the shop I work in will often put animal set ups together with animals knocking of £10-£50 depending on the prices the set up...also works great when buying a quantity of fish

One last tip...just because an animal is....say £60...it doesn't mean the animal is £60, you can often get the price down by £5-£10....but remember smile.....!


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

dont buy the bug grub water crystals from pet stores for youre roaches as you can get it and more from ebay or gardening centres under the name water crystals same thing but just alot cheaper and alot more of it 

just this stuff but look around as you can often find it cheaper then this its just because its the first i saw:lol2:


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Use plant trays for hides and water bowls, at less than £1 per tray, they are much cheaper than reptile branded hides.
Buy repti-card for substrate! Cannot believe how much cheaper this is.
Might sound like an obvious one, but buy food in bulk, and get quotes from various places.
Not only does it possibly save overall price, but it saves the weekly petrol costs of going to the shop each time (For me anyway)
Breed your own live food.


----------



## J4MES (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't buy anything Exo terra 

Buy on Surrey pet supplies, EVERYTHING is cheaper !!

James


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

J4MES said:


> Don't buy anything Exo terra
> 
> Buy on Surrey pet supplies, EVERYTHING is cheaper !!
> 
> James


make youre own hides instead this is better because you can make it how you like it


----------



## Bio (Oct 12, 2012)

Silikone baking forms turn out to be great gecko hides. They are heavy enough so that they can not be moved by my leos and very easy to clean.


----------

